# ETSY - There's Got To Be SOME Good Stuff on There? ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I've spent a lot of time searching around Etsy for unique and gorgeous things, and, unfortunately all I've come up with is dog stuff that looks like it's been cobbled together by a pre-schooler (and in some cases that's being kind), OR, it's nice enough, the quality and finish is ok to good, but they're charging the most outrageous, ridiculous prices for the item, not to mention 4-5 times extra for shipping (pure greed on their part - what packing does a harness need, hmmm).

Can you put your links in this thread of any great sellers you've found who make practical, or long wearing, or gorgeous things, charge a fair price and don't muck you around .... basically any seller who's impressed you with their range and service. Doesn't have to be Chi products as such, just anyone who's impressed you that you think all members here would benefit from checking out. I'm sooooo over wasting time and about to give up on Etsy because it's just sooooo much crap to wade through to find the odd treasure  imo.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE this artist on etsy. She is in Los Angeles and makes the most beautiful hand painted leather tattoo style dog collars. I bought one for Brody several years ago and it is by far my favorite collar for him. Butter soft leather, custom made, with his name. The colors haven't faded one bit and he has worn it a LOT. It still looks brand new. Her craftsmanship and artistry is just beautiful! Highly recommend and worth every penny.

View Dog CollarsBowls etc by Anagramfineart on Etsy










I also like this seller that makes ID tags. The one I bought is hand hammered and hand stamped copper with a skull charm. 

PoochyCouture by PoochyCouture on Etsy


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't figure out how to do a link on my iPad but try Childrenwithfur, she makes simple little fleece sweaters. Nakeddogpjs makes solid colored tees and fleece dog coats. 3poochys makes a sturdy harness but doesn't go down small enough for the tinies.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tracy... I love that collar and tag...... I gots to get those for my crew!!!













.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jan896 said:


> Tracy... I love that collar and tag...... I gots to get those for my crew!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan, Kody and Chico would look SO CUTE in matching leather tattoo collars. OMG!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

These are my absolute favorite id tags, they are super durable yet light as a
feather, last forever and look awesome. Worth every penny. I've tried every 
tag out there over the years, this is it for me, I can't be any happier.

View Etched Pet Tags by TagMePetTags on Etsy



I love this place for little personalized leather goods(wristbands, luggage
tags,etc) I got some matching leather bracelets for hubby and I, they are 
well made and really sweet. I got some for my dear friend too, it's a nice
little reminder for our loved ones. 

Where quality craftsmanship and excellence meet by leathermadenice




This place makes fantastic leather collars, they are not cheap, but the quality
is unbeatable. A good leather collar lasts a lifetime.

Handstitched Leather dog collars leashes & by MJLeatherwork




Hubby got me a bracelet from here, he personalized it to read "I am more than
IC" ...which helps remind me that my illness does not rule me. It's well made
for a beaded bracelet, I think it takes around 5 hours to make, and it shows.
You can customize the colors and text. Makes a great little gift for a friend
struggling with illness, a loved one far away, etc.

Destination Wedding Triple Wrap Beaded Leather by riskybeads





I like the work of this man, but have not ordered from him yet, so not sure on
the quality. The price is a little high for my liking, so I'm waiting for maybe
Chanel's birthday or some occasion. These are the nicest small dog collars I
found on Etsy so far.

Dog Collars & Leashes Pup Planet Dog by PupPlanetDogCollars





Love these slippers

Crochet Slippers and Hand Knit Fingerless by WhiteNoiseMaker





These bed covers are pretty cool, I like the concept.
You are buying a customized cover and stuffing it yourself with pillows, sheets, clothes, etc.

Canvas Pet Bed Duvet Covers Bed Liners Crate Covers by BowWowBeds




Fun little aprons(there is usually a lot more choice, they sell fast)

Cute Retro Aprons and 50s Diner Aprons by dotsdiner on Etsy


If you look here in "feedback" you get to see a lot more models, they really are adorable.

Dottie Dana's Feedback on Etsy





The leather harnesses are spectacular, love the detail.
Creative Canine Coutureby Ruff Stuff Dog by RuffStuffDogCouture


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LS, I looked up the link for Pup Planet Pet Collars and he has some really pretty collars!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't quite gotten to Etsy yet but i have been making things for alot of friends and family. It's crocheted and if you find anything on Etsy that you like or somewhere around the web for ideas I can pretty much do anything & I don't charge much. Here's a few things I've done recently, a couple of things are from winter


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a few things on Etsy. My link is under my siggy. But so far I've done most of my selling through here.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is some more things, patterns that I bought off of Etsy that I haven't gotten around to making yet. These are just basic patterns, I can add more cute things, flowers or bows, etc. Also, I can use a much thinner yarn for these warm summer days!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I do agree that some of the shipping prices on Etsy are crazy. I try to make things affordable the most expensive thing on my page is 20.00 but thats because I've sat down and priced how much each gem is that I used and even than I made it 5.00 less than what I should be charging.

Go on Etsy message board and you'll see why some of the things are so expensive. I read some where on there that if your sewing you should charge 10.00 an hour for the item you make plus the cost of material and than times it by 2.5 for the retail price. But truthfully if I priced my items by that standard than even I couldn't afford something on there. 

So I price my items by what I think I would pay for the item and make it will cover the material cost and give me a small profit. IF its a beading item I post on my site that will be more expensive because I have sent a tons of time on it and its all hand sewn. 

Hopefully that helps to understand why some items are expensive.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> LS, I looked up the link for Pup Planet Pet Collars and he has some really pretty collars!



Oh yes I love a couple styles. He has a few that are nice but are martingales
instead of regular buckles, but I spoke with him and he said he can make any
collar with a buckle instead, it's no problem. Which is great, it gives a lot more
options for us tiny dog people who surely don't need martingales. I like that
about Etsy, you can always communicate with the seller and often customize
the item to your liking. It's a fun site. I like that it supports the small and the
beginner businesses. Everyone I ever bought from on there was so grateful,
helpful and kind. ....ok maybe all except one, haha, there is an occasional
person that does not seem to care whether or not they sell and lack
communication skills, but 99% of the time the service is very personable
which is nice and different from regular online shopping.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

luvmytiger said:


> ...



LOVE this! :love5:

All your designs are nice, but this one is just too cute for words.
The little pink & white number is fabulous too, the one with the pink & yellow flower.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I will add more when not on my tablet but one thing to keep in mind is that etsy charges sellers a fee for each tranaction. Most likely the sellers pass this fee along to the buyer through higher shipping. Just a guess.
I have ordered a few collars from daydogdesigns on etsy and love them all. Terribuys unique ribbons from europe and then makes custom collars from them.
I just prdered a handmade step-in harness for pico so i'll post once i get it


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The only thing i've purchased for Odie off of etsy is her tag, which I bought from DawgTown. Store: DawgTown. I have the Lola tag, which is super lightweight and pretty cheap too. Are you looking for harnesses specifically? To cut down on shipping costs, if you haven't tried this already, narrow your search to people close by instead of worldwide.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Luvmytiger~ I love your stuff!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I have some of my things on Etsy that start at 5.00 up to 35.00 and I charge 5.00 shipping in the US and depending on where else it is going it is calculated which I always lower the cost on anyways. I never charge the full amount that the post office charges me. I try hard to keep prices down for the same reason...I would not want to pay an outrageous amount myself.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

The Embroidery Room!! Teresa, the designer, creates amazing bandannas. Ote and Mojo have about 12 each and they really last. Mojo is rough and tough on his and they never pull, tear or anything. They stay out of the water bowl, stay on, and when he gets really crazy and rolls in the mud or goes in the water with it on - it washes and looks just like new. She sends everything freshly laundered and pressed, and always with adorable packaging. An amazing seller! 

Dog Gone Cute Embroidered Items For Your by Theembroideryroom


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Krystal, not looking for anything in particular, just spend a lot of time browsing different pet store websites & Etsy - I'd rather buy from Etsy and support families if/when I can find decent stuff, but it's a real struggle - it seems the minority is quality lines that could easily be sold in retail boutiques, then there's the mediocre bracket, and the balance, well it is quite laughable really ... I mean, I've seen stuff on there I wouldn't even donate to charity, let alone try to sell. 

There's an amusing "artist" flogging their precious "art" at the minute, search "Head Box", or "Shell Eye Patch" pfft. All yours for around $1.5k, it's wearable art don't you know lmao .... wearable where if you don't want to get seriously injured or arrested!

The links the girls have been putting up are fabulous, keep them coming. It will be a great resource for newcomer members as we all keep adding to it now and in the future.

I can't see links in people's signatures because I turned siggies off ..... I got sick of only seeing about 5 posts per page 

*Re the postage issue - I don't have a problem paying postage, not at all, hell I'm even happy to pay for packing materials, envelopes, gas to the PO & paypal fees *- what I DO have a problem with is someone charging $18 to post a teeny weenie fabric collar that wouldn't cost anymore than about $3.50!! Greedy, rotten _Postage Pirates _is what many of them are.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG Dee! Are you talking about THIS head box?! Well don't ya know I was saving up to buy that?! Now I guess we will have to fight over who gets it. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!










LOL!!!!!! :laughing5::laughing5::laughing5:


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

From Pugs to Persians Pet Accessories by Pugs2Persians on Etsy

This is the Etsy site where I ordered Pico's 'flames' step-in harness. It should ship today so I'll let you know. It was on sale for $15.30 which didn't seem bad for a harness I couldn't make myself!



Dog Products with European Ribbons by daydogdesigns on Etsy

This is the shop I'd use a million times for custom ribbon collars. They are unique, extremely well-made, and arrive very quickly.

Custom pop art pet portraits and prints by PopDogDesigns on Etsy

This is an Etsy shop where I bought a custom portrait of our beloved dog Bruno. The shop owner uses your photo to create a unique pop art work of art. We don't need any help remembering him but it's sure nice to have his mug hanging around to evoke all the good memories. I gave this as a b day gift to my husband and it was worth every penny!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh lord that whole "wearable art" shop is creepy. :confused3: I guess I can't appreciate art when I see it...


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Well Auss if your interested just messege me and I would be more than happy to give you some links for my items. 

Now I will admit there are some crazy prices for some really beautiful dog dresses and I'm talking sometimes into the thousands.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> LOVE this! :love5:
> 
> All your designs are nice, but this one is just too cute for words.
> The little pink & white number is fabulous too, the one with the pink & yellow flower.


Thank you! If anybody is interested I'd only charge $17.50 including shipping


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Just found this store & thought I'd share it!!

Where your pet is sew beautiful by SoBellePets on Etsy


----------

